# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Микрофон... Help!!!

## Капу$тин

Почему-то не работает микрофон. Подключаю в микрофонное гнездо, оборудование по умолчанию выставлено как надо. Звуковуха интегрированная (Realtek) Хочу вот с женой в караоке по орать, да только досада такая! Может особая хитрость есть?

----------


## Groov-Jet

Тебе в Панель управления-Звуки и аудиоустройства-Речь-Проверка. Также посмотри "Громкость" может просто регулятор на минимуме.

----------

